# Help! Dog dribbling pee everywhere



## teenGSPowner (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm dog-sitting my sister's dog today while she moves into her new apartment. His name is charlie and he is a miniature dachshund that is just under a year(not sure on exact date). He got in trouble at her house the other day for peeing and pooping after being taken outside 3 times. Today I noticed he acted like he had to pee every 3 steps( i couldn't really tell if he actually need to go because he is so short and the grass is really tall). He also dribbled pee for like 15ft on the tile inside the house, dribbled some on the couch and treadmill, and some more in the kitchen. While writing this he went and sat by the door, so i took him out. He sat there trying to pee for like 10 seconds a few dribbles came out, waited another 20 seconds and a few more dribbles came out. He seems to be eating, drinking, and playing normal. Is he just stressed for some reason?(He got yelled at for chewing up some carpet at my sisters apartment the other day) Or does he have some type of urinary track problem going on? If he stops eating/drinking or gets lethargic I will call my sister and the vet right away but I don't want to if it isn't an emergency. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, sounds likely to be a UTI to me. In any case, I think a vet visit is needed, a dog shouldn't be dribbling pee like that, or peeing nearly that often. Sorry about that. Always happens on the weekend, right?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Agree with Mollywoppy. Sounds like a UTI. My poodle boy had the same symptoms.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

get the to a vet and attempt a sample of urine . first of the day if possible.
i hesitate to ask how long this is going on?

I'm guessing no adult in the house ever had a uti themselves. 
hope it 's easily cleared up and they pay attention better to the bathroom habits. no dog wants to take minutes to pee and dribble.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

get the dog to a vet and attempt a sample of urine . first of the day if possible.
i hesitate to ask how long this is going on?

I'm guessing no adult in the house ever had a uti themselves. 
hope it 's easily cleared up and they pay attention better to the bathroom habits. no dog wants to take minutes to pee and dribble.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't wait. go to the Vet.


----------

